

Apen A2 Digital Pen - mathgladiator
http://www.apenusa.com/productdetail.asp?product_id=2

======
mathgladiator
Video since it seems down now: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYqE-ZbEPj8>

------
mathgladiator
Has anyone tried this? I'm very curious since I'm thinking about trying it
out.

